# Music of the Night



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Today's _Podcast Vault_ selection serves two purposes: it provides one of my best "theme illustrations", originally part of a three-montage arc dedicated to "the equinox". Secondly, it illustrates the gist of my thematic arc for this month "unfinished business" - focusing on works that were featured in past montages but only as work fragments.

The theme of this month's retro montage is "the night" and features a bunch of works that are inspired by the mood of the night, the moon and all things nocturnal. In addition to some short works and large complete ones (by *Vivaldi *and *Ravel*), I added fragments (movements) from works by French-Canadian composer *François Dompierre*, *Mozart*, *Beethoven *and *Mahler *- the Beethiven and Mozart works are very well-known indeed!

If you can wait until May 30th, I will post a new montage that features the complete _Moonlight _sonata. In the meantime, I added links to complete performances available on _YouTube_.

More listening: you might also want to sample the other two montages from the equinox trilogy: Daytime and the Fall Equinox.

Enjoy!

*ITYWLTMT Podcast Montage # 22 - Night Time
(Originally issued on Friday, September 16, 2011)​*
*François DOMPIERRE (*1943)*
_Brunante _(Dusk) from the Piano Concerto in A Major (1978)
Edith Boivin-Béluse, piano
Jean-Marie Benoît, guitar
Michel Donato, bass guitar
Richard Provençal, drums
Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal
Charles Dutoit, conducting
[Complete Performance]

*Victor HERBERT (1859-1924)*
_Sunset _(1912)	
CBC Vancouver Orchestra
Mario Bernardi, conducting

*Gustav MAHLER (1860-1911)*
Second movement (_Nachtmusik: Allegro Moderato_) from Symphony no. 7 In E Minor (1904-05) "Lied Der Nacht" (Song of the Night)	
Koninklijk Concertgebouworkest
Riccardo Chailly, conducting
[Complete Performance, conducted by Pierre Boulez]

*Wolfgang Amadeus MOZART (1756-1791)*
Second movement (_Romance - Andante_): from Serenade No. 13 in G major, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" (A little night music)	
Wiener Staatsoper
Sir Adrian Boult, conducting
[Complete Performance, conducted by Karl Münchinger]

*Claude DEBUSSY (1862 -1918)*
«Clair de Lune» (Moonlight) from Suite Bergamasque, L. 75
Orchestration: Leopold Stokowski (1940)	
Cincinnati Pops
Erich Kunzel, conducting

*Ludwig van BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)*
First movement (_Adagio sostenuto_) from Piano Sonata no. 14, in C sharp minor, op. 27, no. 2 "Moonlight" 
Wilhelm Kempff, piano
[Complete Performance]

*Antonio VIVALDI (1678-1741)*
Flute Concerto in G Minor, RV 439, "La Notte" (The night)
Andreas Blau, flute
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan, conducting

*André MATHIEU (1929-1968)*
_Dans la nuit _(In the Night), op. 12	
Alain Lefèvre, piano

*Maurice RAVEL (1875-1937)*
_Gaspard de la nuit_, after Aloysius Bertrand, MR 55
Suzanne Bradbury, piano


Original Bilingual Commentary: http://itywltmt.blogspot.ca/2011/09/montage-22-night-time-la-nuit.html

Detailed Playlist: http://www.docstoc.com/docs/94190145/pcast022-Playlist

Podcat Link (Internet Archive): http://archive.org/details/NightTime_83

Poscast Link (Pod-O-Matic): http://itywltmt.podomatic.com/entry/2014-05-06T00_00_00-07_00 (Link valid until 31 May 2014)


*May 9, 2014, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will feature a new podcast "Korngold & Beethoven Violin Concertos" at its Pod-O-Matic Channel .Read more May 9 on our blogs in English  and in French.*


----------

